# George: A Jack Russell Terrier



## MA-Caver (May 13, 2007)

I was at a loss as to where to put this because it's an incredible story and the dog should be honored and remembered here on MT for taking on two bigger attackers to save those who would not otherwise be able to defend themselves. 
What is incredible is that the dog survived but had to be put down due to it's injuries (probably would've died anyway but still... two pits and they didn't kill it! That dog was a tough bastard to say the least. 
Thus I too honor the dog. Wish I had my own purple heart to send to the owner as well. (read story) 

:asian: 



> *Dog gets medal for saving kids
> *
> Tue May 8, 2:53 AM ET
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070508/od_afp/nzealandanimalsoffbeat;_ylt=AibEvk2dWFJF5B0cJz.rHBsDW7oF
> ...


----------



## stone_dragone (May 13, 2007)

George was a hero. I hope he meets up with Ares on the other side of rainbow bridge. :asian:


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> George was a hero. I hope he meets up with Ares on the other side of rainbow bridge. :asian:



Indeed.

*Rainbow Bridge *

 [SIZE=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

 When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

 All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

 They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

 You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

 Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

 Author unknown...   [/SIZE]


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2007)

Awesome but sad story. I had 2 JRT's, one of which would have done the same for my kids...or any kids for that matter. He was a brave little thing to a fault. I could totally see him doing that. Kudos to George, may he enjoy chasing rabbits in heaven. :asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (May 13, 2007)

R.I.P., George. True warriors come in all shapes, sizes, ages, and heart conditions. :asian:

And Kacey, would you stop putting up that Rainbow Bridge story? Get something in my eye every time I read it.


----------



## Tames D (May 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 14, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> R.I.P., George. True warriors come in all shapes, sizes, ages, and heart conditions. :asian:
> 
> And Kacey, would you stop putting up that Rainbow Bridge story? Get something in my eye every time I read it.


 
Couldn't agree more with both of those sentiments (it's a bit embarassing being teary eyed sitting at my desk at work ).

I've never yet met a cowardly Jack Russel (I'm sure they all thing they're the size of Great Danes) but George's courage was exemplary :tup:.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2007)

RIP. My dog, Joie, loved Jack Russel's. They'll have fun together in heaven.


----------



## pstarr (May 14, 2007)

Courage and loyalty...always.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 15, 2007)

"Its not the size of the Dog in the fight......"

Dogs can teach us a lot about loyalty and courage and knowing when its necessary to stand up and fight for the werfare of your packmates. This dovetails nicely with some of the recent threads on the VT incident.


----------

